# Lee Big Stopper... and Rain... and Fog... and Wind...



## D-B-J (Apr 8, 2014)

And I got this! I really can't complain.  It was terribly gross out today, but my Big Stopper came in today and I just HAD to use it.  This was shot with the Tokina 11-16 2.8 @ 11mm, f2.8, 5 seconds, and ISO 400, with a Lee Big Stopper and 0.6 GND soft.  I went with a wide aperture and shorter SS because there was SOOO much water going over the falls that anything longer lost a lot of detail in the few rocks that were there.  I wish there weren't so many branches, but it adds detail to an otherwise dull sky. 

Processed with Lightroom 5, Photoshop CS5, and Nik Silver Efex Pro.





Best,
Jake


----------



## PixelRabbit (Apr 8, 2014)

I really like this! Great shot, consider it nominated for POTM as soon as I'm on the computer


----------



## PropilotBW (Apr 8, 2014)

Very nice shot!  I dream of finding these shots on my memory cards...


----------



## D-B-J (Apr 8, 2014)

PixelRabbit said:


> I really like this! Great shot, consider it nominated for POTM as soon as I'm on the computer



Thanks! Glad you like it!

Jake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D-B-J (Apr 8, 2014)

PropilotBW said:


> Very nice shot!  I dream of finding these shots on my memory cards...



Thank you! I didn't have much faith when I packed up my camera bag and headed down to the falls, but I happened upon this spot and it all just seemed to fall into place. Glad you like it!

Jake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cenote (Apr 8, 2014)

I like the branches, adds depth


----------



## D-B-J (Apr 8, 2014)

cenote said:


> I like the branches, adds depth



I have to agree.  At first I wasn't sure, but the more I look at it the more I like them.

Best,
Jake


----------



## Robin Usagani (Apr 8, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Apr 8, 2014)

Nominated for April!


----------



## D-B-J (Apr 8, 2014)

Robin Usagani said:


> Nominated for April!



Wow.  This makes two months in a row I've had a photo nominated... Maybe I'm starting to figure out this 'ol picture takin' thing!

Thanks man. 

Jake


----------



## EOV (Apr 8, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> Robin Usagani said:
> 
> 
> > Nominated for April!
> ...



Jake, you usually post quality stuff. At least I can't remember any bombs. You do a lot with a little sometimes, like shooting stuff in your tiny dorm room. Keep it up!


----------



## D-B-J (Apr 8, 2014)

EOV said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > Robin Usagani said:
> ...



Thanks, that means a lot.

Jake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jsecordphoto (Apr 8, 2014)

Which filter holder are you using? As you know, I'm using the 11-16 too and I'm looking to buy some filters asap. I've heard the p-series causes vignetting. Nice shot btw...how awesome is the silver efex?! I just got it today, loving it


----------



## D-B-J (Apr 8, 2014)

jsecordphoto said:


> Which filter holder are you using? As you know, I'm using the 11-16 too and I'm looking to buy some filters asap. I've heard the p-series causes vignetting. Nice shot btw...how awesome is the silver efex?! I just got it today, loving it



For this shot I had the Lee 100mm system with a 77mm wide-angle adapter, and the filter holder with three slots. First slot was for the BigStopper, and the second for the GND. There's no vignetting, even at 11mm. 

Best, 
Jake


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leeroix (Apr 8, 2014)

When you said wind I was expecting to see more movement in the branches. How long was the exposure with that filter? (I can't seem to find exif with flickr's new format)


----------



## D-B-J (Apr 8, 2014)

leeroix said:


> When you said wind I was expecting to see more movement in the branches. How long was the exposure with that filter? (I can't seem to find exif with flickr's new format)



5 seconds. Anything more and I ended up losing a lot of detail in the water.

Jake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Civchic (Apr 9, 2014)

I live in the freakin' City of Waterfalls (over 100 - see? City of Waterfalls | Come to Hamilton and explore it's over 100 waterfalls!!!) and I haven't been out to shoot ANY of them yet (need to get myself some filters).  Sheesh. 

Beautiful picture!!


----------



## D-B-J (Apr 9, 2014)

Civchic said:


> I live in the freakin' City of Waterfalls (over 100 - see? City of Waterfalls | Come to Hamilton and explore it's over 100 waterfalls!!!) and I haven't been out to shoot ANY of them yet (need to get myself some filters).  Sheesh.
> 
> Beautiful picture!!



So go start! This is the first time I've shot this waterfall, and it's been a couple hundred yards away from my dorm for almost 6 full semesters... 

Best,
Jake


----------



## fokker (Apr 11, 2014)

Like the shot, but just wondering about your choice of settings, surely you could have gotten away with a lower ISO and stopped down some and just done away with the filter? It just seems like needlessly degrading image quality...


----------



## D-B-J (Apr 11, 2014)

fokker said:


> Like the shot, but just wondering about your choice of settings, surely you could have gotten away with a lower ISO and stopped down some and just done away with the filter? It just seems like needlessly degrading image quality...



In all honesty, I could have.  However, I had JUST got the filter in the mail, and wanted to use it.  While I probably could have foregone it, I wanted to use it.  And really, I've noticed NO degradation in IQ when using the filter.  Other than cooling the temp a bit, it has no effect on the image.  

Best,
Jake


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (Apr 11, 2014)

People are always mentioning how filters degrade the iq. I know that if you look at it mathematically that yes, it does but I don't buy cheap filters and like you I don't notice a decreased iq.


----------



## 412 Burgh (Apr 12, 2014)

Lovely shot. Now next time go back and pull out those Pesty branches


----------



## D-B-J (Apr 12, 2014)

412 Burgh said:


> Lovely shot. Now next time go back and pull out those Pesty branches



I pulled out many of the lower ones. I'll go back on a nice day and shoot again, for sure.

Jake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike_rambo (Apr 16, 2014)

wicked shot all around


----------



## D-B-J (Apr 16, 2014)

mike_rambo said:


> wicked shot all around



Thanks! Glad you like it.

Cheers,
Jake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pjaye (Apr 16, 2014)

Wow. Gorgeous. This would be up on a canvas on my wall.


----------



## D-B-J (Apr 16, 2014)

symplybarb said:


> Wow. Gorgeous. This would be up on a canvas on my wall.



I'll sell ya one!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pjaye (Apr 16, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> symplybarb said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. Gorgeous. This would be up on a canvas on my wall.
> ...



Send me a price for a print. I already have another member's photo's coming for my wall of honor.


----------



## D-B-J (Apr 16, 2014)

symplybarb said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > symplybarb said:
> ...



Canvas or print, and which size?

Jake


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sarmad (Apr 18, 2014)

Wow, I love it. What a great shot, I'd nominate this for POTM but it has already been nominated. Great work  Keep them coming.


----------



## D-B-J (Apr 18, 2014)

Sarmad said:


> Wow, I love it. What a great shot, I'd nominate this for POTM but it has already been nominated. Great work  Keep them coming.



Thanks!

Jake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## virginie24jb (Apr 19, 2014)

Stunning picture with a great atmosphere. Love it!


----------



## D-B-J (Apr 19, 2014)

virginie24jb said:


> Stunning picture with a great atmosphere. Love it!



Glad you like it!

Cheers!
Jake 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

